# Ikea: so brilliant and so stupid at the same time.



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

What is it with ikea, some of the stuff is so brilliant, at the same time some of it so stupid.

for example - shelves - used to be there would be a rabbit on the back of the side, you'd slip the back panel in and nail in on with those crappy nails.

now - there is a keyhole slot the length of the panel, and a dado on the back, you slide the back into the slot. such a better idea.

yet the assembly instructions are written (by)(for) idiots!! I should have followed the man-instruction set:

step one - throw out the included instructions.
step two - bitch about shoddy foreign made quality
step three - drink a beer
step four - make the part that doesnt fit where you want it to, go. BY ANY MEANS NECESSARY.
step five - curse excessively (little ears permitting, under your breath if necesarry)
step six - get out the construction adhesive and glue the stuff that you KNOW needs it
seven - use your hammer to bash it into place.
eight - use a BIGGER hammer
nine - bitch about the crappy quality of materials and how quickly and easily they break
ten - drink another beer
eleven - grudgingly admit to self, that the instructions might have helped rummage through garbage to find them
twelve - Hide all the broken/fubar bits from the wife/GF, then have a beer.
thirteen - Call Customer service, explain how you "accidentally damaged" the following parts in transit - and need to re-purchase them.
fourteen - having obtained replacements parts, instructions, etc Have another beer! (make sure the wife/SO drives cuz after all you've had a few..)
Fifteen - Have another beer, you're starting to get drunk enough that the instructions make sense!
Sixteen - Have the wife assemble as instructed, because you're drunk!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey don't feel bad, my Hubby and I bought a nice black sideboard for our living room from JYSK and got it home only to find out there were 150 pieces to be put together and NO instructions!

When I called JYSK they said Oh it comes that way, you just need to figure it out.....geez! My hubby sat on the carpet for 2 days building the damn thing...luckily it all fits.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Most of the instructions from IKEA are hard to follow/item is hard to assemble. Had a complicated desk from them once and the install guy who does them daily says they aren't easy. Most things I can figure out without instructions.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

df001 said:


> I should have followed the man-instruction set:
> 
> step one - throw out the included instructions.
> step two - bitch about shoddy foreign made quality
> ...


GENIUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

